# SOCIOS 9th ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

SOCIOS 9th Annual Car show is set for May 29th, 2011 at Consumnes River College.

More information to come soon.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

WE WILL BE ADDING MORE CATEGORIES SOON
AND WE WILL ALSO BE ADDING MORE BIKE CATEGORIES


Bike Street Custom
Bike Mild Custom
Bike Full Custom
3-Wheeler
Special Interest
Single Pump
Double Pump
Car Dancer
Long Distance
Hot Rod
Pre-50's Original
Pre-50's Semi-Original
Pre-50's Custom
Original 50's
50's Street
50's Custom
50's Truck Street
50's Truck Custom
Original 60's
Original 60's Convertible
60-64 Convertible Street
60-64 Convertible Custom
65-69 Convertible Street
65-69 Convertible Custom
Street 60-64's
Mild 60-64's
Full 60-64's
Street 65-69's
Mild 65-69's
Full 65-69's
70's Convertible
Street 70's
Mild 70's
Full 70's
Categories
Street 80's
Mild 80's
Full 80's
90's
2000's
Euro/Import Street
Euro/Import Custom
SUV Street
SUV Mild
SUV Custom
Truck 60-80's
Truck 90-2000's
Mini Truck
89 & Below Luxury Street
89 & Below Luxury Custom
90 & Above Luxury Street
90 & Above Luxury Custom
Low Rod Street
Low Rod Custom
El Camino/Ranchero
Wagons
Muscle Car
Under Construction
Motorcycle Street
Motorcycle Custom
Special Interest

Best Engine
Best Trunk Setup
Best Interior
Best Mural
Best Paint
Best Display
Best Engraving 
Best Undercarriage
Best Multi-Color Paint
Best Air Bag Setup
Best Audio Setup
Highest 3-Wheel



Best of Show Bike
Best of Show
Most members


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i got 5 months to save ...i have to make this one.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ill be there im working on my trike right now :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be there in spirit :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill drag u out there lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

16'' are not competing whit 20'' this year  adding more classes to make a better show for u guys more info coming soon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 02:43 PM~19511540
> *ill drag u out there lol
> *


lol ok ok no dragging im there


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

wut up mike and eric


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

what up bro how are you I like that frame your making


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 03:58 PM~19512711
> *what up bro how are you I like that frame your making
> *


im good workin payin bills,thanks homie just need to flake it out and stripe it tryin to keep this one simple for my woman but i been to busy to finish it cause im workin on my trike for may 29th :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 5 2011, 05:03 PM~19512759
> *im good workin payin bills,thanks homie just need to flake it out and stripe it tryin to keep this one simple for my woman but i been to busy to finish it cause im workin on my trike for may 29th :biggrin:
> *


thats cool bro what you doing to yours


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> thats cool bro what you doing to yours
> [/quot
> new handle bars,sissy bar,support bars,sproket,paint,striping,seat,mabe engraving and murals and a couple other things i want to keep a secret till the show :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 cant wait to see it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CLOWN CONFUSION AND SUGAR RUSH WILL BE ON DISPLAY :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:17 PM~19514068
> *CLOWN CONFUSION AND SUGAR RUSH WILL BE ON DISPLAY  :0
> 
> 
> ...


can I park mine right next to yours :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:19 PM~19514088
> *can I park mine right next to yours  :cheesy:
> *


sorry its a socios bc line up but u can park across from it are join socios lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:22 PM~19514110
> *sorry its a socios bc line up but u can park across from it are join socios lol
> *


 :roflmao: I thought you where going to put a plauqe on it that day


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:24 PM~19514142
> *:roflmao: I thought you where going to put a plauqe on it that day
> *


i am


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:26 PM~19514165
> *i am
> *


 :roflmao: I was kidding :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 06:29 PM~19514223
> *:roflmao: I was kidding  :biggrin:
> *


im really going to do it and have twotonez take a pic of it lol


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 5 2011, 07:32 PM~19514243
> *im really going to do it and have twotonez take a pic of it lol
> *


Ill do the same with your bike lol I knew you always wante to join CE :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2011, 11:29 PM~19517902
> *Ill do the same with your bike lol I knew you always wante to join CE :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

are u gonna have a 12" class


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

GUNNA TRY AND MAKE IT WITH TO BIKES..."ROADRUNNER" AND ANOTHER BIKE IM WORKING ON HOPEFULLY T WILL BE DONE BY THEN...AND SEE IF ANY OTHER TOP DOG B.C. MEMBERS WANNA ROLL....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 6 2011, 03:47 AM~19519058
> *are u gonna have a 12" class
> *


yes 12'' 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 6 2011, 06:18 AM~19519499
> *yes 12'' 1st 2nd and 3rd
> *



kool gonna bust out a new 20" & 12" at the show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kajumbo_@Jan 6 2011, 01:23 PM~19522001
> *kool gonna bust out a new 20" & 12"  at the show
> *


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Mike, the show is on my Birthday.... I might be having a party? Party or car show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jan 6 2011, 01:50 PM~19522194
> *Mike, the show is on my Birthday.... I might be having  a party? Party or car show?
> *


show well its up to u bro it would be nice for u to come out this way


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Jan 6 2011, 01:50 PM~19522194
> *Mike, the show is on my Birthday.... I might be having  a party? Party or car show?
> *


Show then a party :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 6 2011, 02:08 PM~19522316
> *Show then a party  :biggrin:
> *


wat he said


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 6 2011, 02:27 PM~19522441
> *wat he said
> *


LOL!!!! let me see. Because I wanted to take my son with me. And I can't party if I have him????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 6 2011, 03:01 PM~19522753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2011, 06:56 PM~19524202
> *
> *


returned from the dead


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 9 2011, 11:33 PM~19553225
> *
> *


Whats up Mike :wave:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 12 2011, 10:11 PM~19581562
> *Whats up Mike :wave:
> *


wuts up gabe how u been homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 12 2011, 10:13 PM~19581581
> *wuts up gabe how u been homie
> *


Been good, So are you going to hop your your bike this year at our show?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 13 2011, 12:06 PM~19586113
> *Been good, So are you going to hop your your bike this year at our show?
> *


yea might even dance it if i finish the rear :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 13 2011, 03:51 PM~19587945
> *yea might even dance it if i finish the rear :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 14 2011, 12:15 PM~19596616
> *:0
> *


Gaby : He didn't tell you last year about him not being done with it all the way and what he was planning to do this year ? (he's sneaky ) :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 13 2011, 03:51 PM~19587945
> *yea might even dance it if i finish the rear :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THIS YEAR ...HOPEFULLY WE SET UP RIGHT NEXT TO YOU GUYS AGAIN..SEE YOU SOON


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19600652
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THIS YEAR ...HOPEFULLY WE SET UP RIGHT NEXT TO YOU GUYS AGAIN..SEE YOU SOON
> *


yup for sure homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 14 2011, 09:06 PM~19600652
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE IT THIS YEAR ...HOPEFULLY WE SET UP RIGHT NEXT TO YOU GUYS AGAIN..SEE YOU SOON
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86+Jan 14 2011, 10:01 PM~19601323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up? :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 15 2011, 08:50 AM~19604126
> *make sure you bring lotsa water n ice not to over heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> whats up?  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 15 2011, 08:50 AM~19604126
> *whats up?  :wave:
> *


How you been homie?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2011, 09:53 AM~19604140
> *How you been homie?
> *


u never say hi to me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 15 2011, 09:30 AM~19604369
> *u never say hi to me
> *


  Maybe next time pookie.


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

What classes are there for trikes


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 15 2011, 08:50 AM~19604126
> *make sure you bring lotsa water n ice not to over heat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> whats up?  :wave:
> *


 Gaby : we did last year :roflmao:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 15 2011, 08:53 AM~19604140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well dammn it .........then stay out of the sun.... :roflmao:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

will do might even go home for awhile i only live ten mins away :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 16 2011, 01:48 PM~19612521
> *will do might even go home for awhile i only live ten mins away :biggrin:
> *


there you go that sounds good


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 20 2011, 11:08 PM~19656278
> *
> *


Waiting on you Mike  :cheesy:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 20 2011, 11:13 PM~19656361
> *Waiting on you Mike   :cheesy:
> *


to join??? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 20 2011, 11:22 PM~19656474
> *to join??? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 21 2011, 09:58 PM~19664347
> *:yes:
> *


soon homie soon i was already talkin to raul bout plauqes and a shirt


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 21 2011, 11:41 PM~19665071
> *soon homie soon i was already talkin to raul bout plauqes and a shirt
> *


 :biggrin: soon as of afther :biggrin: the socios show


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 23 2011, 07:32 PM~19677530
> *:biggrin: soon as of afther  :biggrin: the socios show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 21 2011, 11:41 PM~19665071
> *soon homie soon i was already talkin to raul bout plauqes and a shirt
> *


  See you in a bit homie.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jan 21 2011, 10:41 PM~19665071
> *soon homie soon i was already talkin to raul bout plauqes and a shirt
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Categories for bikes 
16in Bike Street Custom
16in Bike Mild Custom
16in Bike Full Custom
20in Bike Street Custom
20in Bike Mild Custom
20in Bike Full Custom
12in Special Interest Bikes
26in Special Interest Bikes
3-Wheeler
Special Interest


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 24 2011, 10:14 AM~19949075
> *Categories for bikes
> 16in Bike Street Custom
> 16in Bike Mild Custom
> ...


*damit wish mine was done already so i could join the fun at the show.*.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 24 2011, 01:10 PM~19950852
> *damit wish mine was done already so i could join the fun at the show..
> *


You can still come out to the show homie. Its free to get in.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 24 2011, 08:59 PM~19954108
> *You can still come out to the show homie. Its free to get in.
> *


oh ill be there.   just sayin wish the bike was done by then.. ima go though, bring my little cousin with. he needs a good dose of beautiful custome cars an bikes in his life.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 27 2011, 09:45 PM~19976468
> *oh ill be there.    just sayin wish the bike was done by then.. ima go though, bring my little cousin with. he needs a good dose of beautiful custome cars an bikes in his life.
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Feb 27 2011, 09:45 PM~19976468
> *oh ill be there.    just sayin wish the bike was done by then.. ima go though, bring my little cousin with. he needs a good dose of beautiful custome cars an bikes in his life.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

why i was thinking the show was in april ?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : you're anxious to go :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 7 2011, 04:33 PM~20036767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO i talked to david about possibly bringin WARLOCK out to the show.. he said he might be down to show it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@Mar 7 2011, 05:35 PM~20037631
> *YO i talked to david about possibly bringin WARLOCK out to the show.. he said he might be down to show it....  :biggrin:
> *


cool bro i would love to see it a our show


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LAST TIME THE ROADRUNNER WAS IN SAC. WAS AT THE SAC SUPER SHOW IN'98 I THINK...TIME TO TAKE HIM BACK...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 21 2011, 04:40 PM~20144695
> *LAST TIME THE ROADRUNNER WAS IN SAC. WAS AT THE SAC SUPER SHOW IN'98 I THINK...TIME TO TAKE HIM BACK...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWmLDSUFq7w&hd=1


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

EWmLDSUFq7w&hd


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

might be a close one but i might be able to make it ill keep ya posted


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2011, 05:54 PM~20145310
> *might be a close one  but i might be able to make it ill keep ya posted
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Mar 5 2011, 12:39 PM~20022170
> *Gaby : you're anxious to go  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


i know .....not ready for show season to start yet but can't wait...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20036767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 7 2011, 03:33 PM~20036767
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP MIKEY....I TALKED TO BULLET WE PLANNING ON MAKING THIS SHOW....NO PRE_REG...?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Mar 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20194763
> *WHAT UP MIKEY....I TALKED TO BULLET WE PLANNING ON MAKING THIS SHOW....NO PRE_REG...?
> *


No pre reg for our show homie. We got plenty of room for everyone.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby : Time is flying by get to it, finish off those bikes ! :happysad:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

[/quote]


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

getting ready....my wife starting the meat for the tamalas ... :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 22 2011, 05:26 PM~20605395
> *getting ready....my wife starting the meat for the tamalas ...  :biggrin:
> *


1 more week evreyone :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@May 22 2011, 05:32 PM~20605429
> *1 more week evreyone :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

7 more days if u have any model cars bring them to entry is 10 bucks for model cars only


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 23 2011, 07:02 AM~20609122
> *7 more days if u have any model cars bring them to entry is 10 bucks for model cars only
> *


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why does it always sneak up on us so quick every year damn?! 4 more days


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 25 2011, 03:42 PM~20627507
> *Why does it always sneak up on us so quick every year damn?!  4 more days
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone down for a layitlow picture? :dunno: Lots of people will be there...

Me
SALVADOR MENDOZA
Clown Conusion
lilmikew86
Mr. 559
vicmarcos
CE 707
96tein
oneofakind
kajumbo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Me
SALVADOR MENDOZA
Clown Conusion
lilmikew86
Mr. 559
vicmarcos
CE 707
96tein
oneofakind
kajumbo
E.C. ROLO
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE
DVS
_SOCIOS_530_
bullet one


Who else am I forgetting? :dunno:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

dang that going to be a nice pic no ****


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: I take the pic !!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 25 2011, 08:56 PM~20630144
> *Gaby: I take the pic !!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20629925
> *Me
> SALVADOR MENDOZA
> Clown Conusion
> ...


im down wat time?


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 25 2011, 10:43 PM~20630945
> *im down wat time?
> *


x2 im always down :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _SOCIOS_530__@May 25 2011, 10:43 PM~20630945
> *im down wat time?
> *


12 noon? :dunno:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2011, 10:02 PM~20631047
> *12 noon?  :dunno:
> *


YEA JUST CLOSE GATES AND MEET UP


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

im down fo sho


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 25 2011, 11:02 PM~20631047
> *12 noon?  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

for sure :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ARE YOU READY !!!!!!?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 10:08 AM~20646454
> *ARE YOU READY !!!!!!?
> *


are u ready


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20646542
> *are u ready
> *


X2!!!


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: Today is assemble day! I have the day off so I get to finish some loose ends and then it's all done nothing like last year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 10:43 AM~20646642
> *Gaby: Today is assemble day!  I have the day off so I get to finish some loose ends and then it's all done nothing like last year
> *


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2011, 10:35 AM~20646583
> *X2!!!
> *


Why you ganging up on me ?  I'm not always last


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 10:47 AM~20646666
> *Why you ganging up on me ?    I'm not always last
> *


lol


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 10:43 AM~20646642
> *Gaby: Today is assemble day!  I have the day off so I get to finish some loose ends and then it's all done nothing like last year
> *


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2011, 10:35 AM~20646583
> *X2!!!
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 10:47 AM~20646666
> *Why you ganging up on me ?    I'm not always last
> *


I will be stoping by to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2011, 12:42 PM~20647241
> *I will be stoping by to check it out.  :biggrin:
> *


Eehhhh... when ? :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 01:07 PM~20647362
> *Eehhhh... when  ?  :wow:
> *


After 5. :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@May 28 2011, 01:43 PM~20647503
> *ok
> *


 :uh: hummm


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 28 2011, 02:25 PM~20647878
> *:uh:  hummm
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

its on


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@May 29 2011, 05:26 AM~20650384
> *its on
> *


 :420: hella tired but I'm on my way. See you guys there!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Here at the show damn hella cars n bikes


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Live coverage


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 12:57 PM~20651883
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*SICK ASS MURAL*


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 12:37 PM~20651802
> *Live coverage
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS!!


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 29 2011, 01:35 PM~20651997
> *MORE PICS!!
> *


am posting as fast as i get them lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Taking a quick break. I will take some more pics after I get something to eat


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2011, 02:23 PM~20652143
> *Taking a quick break. I will take some more pics after I get something to eat
> *


X2 lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Kevin, are you still at the show?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 29 2011, 04:01 PM~20652295
> *Hey Kevin, are you still at the show?
> *


:no: we just left


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> ANOTHER CLOWN CONFUSION?????? :wow:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## bigpops915 (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 12:37 PM~20651802
> *Live coverage
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics GT BROTHER.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 29 2011, 03:50 PM~20652484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  display looks for familar "knight quest " old display :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

AND THE TEAM CALI PIC


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Good show.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice pics lots of pedal cars.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@May 29 2011, 04:33 PM~20652853
> *AND THE TEAM CALI PIC
> 
> 
> ...


your missing people


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

missing alot of people


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well where was everybody when Raul was trying to get em all together ?


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


>


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

96tein said:


> _*THIS WAS BAD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You guys left then some people didnt want/couldnt be and I couldnt find others.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> You guys left then some people didnt want/couldnt be and I couldnt find others.


My wife said she saw you a few times through out the day and I didn't run into you once.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

lesstime said:


> AND THE TEAM CALI PIC


I blinked behind my shades


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

*lol*



djrascal said:


> I blinked behind my shades


ur to much lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

lilmikew86 said:


>


more pics


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> ur to much lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## _SOCIOS_530_ (Jan 10, 2011)

lilmikew86 said:


>


----------



## eric in cali (Dec 28, 2008)

HAD A RGEAT TIME SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Good show! still dont understand the points system, but like i told everyone who thought i was pissed when we cut out from the show, we will support any and all final judging done by the Socios crew, win or lose, we had a fun ass time and we will be back next year in full support! ~ Rascal


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: So my only question is... Who won 2nd place in the trikes ?


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

96tein said:


>


how this bitch look in da sun :wow::wow::wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


>


so whos who?? :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

lilmikew86 said:


>


:thumbsup: cool picture


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> so whos who?? :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


 im above djrascal with my eyes closed:rofl:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> im above djrascal with my eyes closed:rofl:


I think i had my eyes closed too, lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> how this bitch look in da sun :wow::wow::wow:


it took home 2nd place


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

djrascal said:


> Good show! still dont understand the points system, but like i told everyone who thought i was pissed when we cut out from the show, we will support any and all final judging done by the Socios crew, win or lose, we had a fun ass time and we will be back next year in full support! ~ Rascal


thanks bro glad u understand and thanks for ur support ur a true lowrider in the game


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

B.	CATEGORIES/CLASSIFICATIONS

1.	FOUR CATEGORIES: Bicycles and tricycles will be judged in these key areas:

FRAME: defined to cover all body modifications, paint, murals, striping, creativity and craftsmanship.

UPHOLSTERY: defined to cover all seat, detail, creativity and craftsmanship.

PARTS: defined to cover all part modifications, engraving, wheels, plating (chrome, gold, etc.) original
parts will also be awarded extra points due to the scarceness of parts.

ACCESSORIES: defined to cover use of mirrors, lights, etc., and any operable audio, operable
hydraulics, or equipment, display, overall detail and quality (Must be operable.) All operable
accessories must be mounted on Bike/Trike

2.	TYPE OF MODIFICATIONS. Classifications will depend upon the degree of modifications, as follows:

Minor Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: capping area behind seat, capping frame near crank,
removal of center pipe, 2 stage paint, bolt-on seat, etc. Two minor frame modifications equal one major
modification.

Major Bike/Trike Modifications: Examples: tanks, replacing center pipe, welded or molded skirts,
custom paint (3 stage), custom upholstered seat, etc.

3.	DEFINITIONS: Following are the classes to be judged. The judges will classify and judge all entries on a per-event basis. All classes are subject to change. Bicycles and Trikes are classified by the number of frame modifications. 

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.

STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no
bondo or modifications on frame.)

MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame, custom upholstery,
custom paint, aftermarket parts and a few custom parts. (Custom handlebars, forks, pedals, etc.)

SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, etc.

FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame and custom
upholstery, custom paint, etc.

RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame with custom
upholstery, custom paint and handcrafted custom parts.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: I wasn't introduced to all of them these are the ones I know


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: I wasn't introduced to all of them these are the ones I know


wow u took the time to do this nice


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> thanks bro glad u understand and thanks for ur support ur a true lowrider in the game


Thanks Mike, and thanks for letting me vent to you after the show, after reading the points system, now i have a better understandng as to why its hard to place my son in a class. I have to give it up to the judges too, cause i would have had a hard time judging all the beautiful bikes that came out. 


Except for Lil Cherry (CE707).....you know why ! lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup two whole minutes


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

djrascal said:


> Thanks Mike, and thanks for letting me vent to you after the show, after reading the points system, now i have a better understandng as to why its hard to place my son in a class. I have to give it up to the judges too, cause i would have had a hard time judging all the beautiful bikes that came out.
> 
> 
> Except for Lil Cherry (CE707).....you know why ! lol


inside joke but yeah u can vent to me any time lol people just dont know i been in the game for a long time back in 92


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below: 

FRAME MODIFICATION 40
PAINT 25
CRAFTSMANSHIP/DETAIL 20
UPHOLSTERY 20
PLATING 20
MURALS 20
WHEELS/TIRES 20
ACCESSORIES 15
DISPLAY 15
CUSTOM PARTS 15
GRAPHICS 15
PINSTRIPING 15
ENGRAVING 10
TOTAL POSSIBLE POINTS 250


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> your missing people


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lil Spanks said:


> :thumbsdown:


Gaby: Well if you dislike it that much* send me a pic i'll photoshop you in :thumbsup:
*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> wow u took the time to do this nice


x2 really cool
second row on the far right thats aztec sunset:thumbsup:


----------



## -AZTEC SUNSET- (Jan 19, 2011)

SALVADOR MENDOZA said:


> x2 really cool
> second row on the far right thats aztec sunset:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Havent been on in a while :happysad:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

so who placed what ???
pics of 1st,2nd,3rd all classes????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I finally logged in on my phone. This new shit sucks!!!


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I finally logged in on my phone. This new shit sucks!!!


They got a mobile version that sucks even more. I keep the full version even on my phone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> They got a mobile version that sucks even more. I keep the full version even on my phone.


The mobile version finally kicked in and it's better then the page on my computer. I didn't even see you at the show and I don't low if I have ever met your wife? I saw you were going on Facebook but I thought I would bump into you.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

You like the mobile version? I walked around for a while but never saw you. She saw you everytime I wasn't with her.:uh:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

DVS said:


> You like the mobile version? I walked around for a while but never saw you. She saw you everytime I wasn't with her.:uh:


Raul is like a Unicorn, you hear about them all the time, but have you ever seen one? lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

djrascal said:


> Raul is like a Unicorn, you hear about them all the time, but have you ever seen one? lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


djrascal said:


> Raul is like a Unicorn, you hear about them all the time, but have you ever seen one? lol


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I finally logged in on my phone. This new shit sucks!!!


<br />
<br />
i finally got to log in today myself, been able to navigate other stuff the last few days,but could not reply.. this is my first reply since all the changes. its ok so far, it dont tell me to keep signing in now... i just cant find my mail box on here..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

96tein said:


> <br />
> <br />
> i finally got to log in today myself, been able to navigate other stuff the last few days,but could not reply.. this is my first reply since all the changes. its ok so far, it dont tell me to keep signing in now... i just cant find my mail box on here..


left corner say personal message


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

-AZTEC SUNSET- said:


> :thumbsup: Havent been on in a while :happysad:


:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

any pics?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> POINT SYSTEM. Judging of entries will be made on a point system. The criterion and points available are as noted below:
> 
> FRAME MODIFICATION 40
> PAINT 25
> ...



This the lowrider magazine point system... doesn't mean that every show are going by this... I do a 1-10 point system works better I think and also on the categories you need to remember not all shows will have them too..

My. 02¢


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pinche Raul throwing gang signs :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> This the lowrider magazine point system... doesn't mean that every show are going by this... I do a 1-10 point system works better I think and also on the categories you need to remember not all shows will have them too..
> 
> My. 02¢


 good for u homie i go by this when i built my bikes and when i judge lil shows are deferent from big shows


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

What's up clown confusion ....... its bobby I had sweet and sour g...... how u been


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> What's up clown confusion ....... its bobby I had sweet and sour g...... how u been


been good bro u not a lux anymore


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Naw started undivided in sj ... your bike looks good g.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> Naw started undivided in sj ... your bike looks good g.


thanks bro ur bike was my fav street


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well guess what.... 
My daughter will be busting out soon in street and names the same....

SWEET N SOUR..... stil... lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> Well guess what....
> My daughter will be busting out soon in street and names the same....
> 
> SWEET N SOUR..... stil... lol


nice i seen ur old parts on diffrents bikes


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah its only rite to pass it to the next generation ...besides the kids are from my hood and different clubs


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> Yeah its only rite to pass it to the next generation ...besides the kids are from my hood and different clubs


yup


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


>


Thanks for posting up the pics bro


----------

